# I probably overtightened Synapse seatpost clamp



## mikem1977 (Aug 5, 2009)

I was using a torque wrench to tighten the seatpost clamp on my 2011 Synapse (with the funny teardrop clamp). I had it set to 4 or 5 Nm (30-40 in-lbs) and was waiting for the "click" while I kept turning. Never happened and I think I might have stripped a nut on the clamp and probably overtorqued (crappy torque wrench didn't do its job?). Thus I released all tension and gave up for the night. 

Any chance the Synapse seatpost clamp is designed to not damage the frame? 

I suspect I'm ok besides a possibly stripped nut, but who knows. I did pull out the seat post entirely and inspected it, did a "tap" test. Looks like the Synapse frame actually has a metal sleeve for the seatpost?


----------

